# [FreeNAS] FreeNAS + Diaspora : Need more FreeBSD Packages



## waazdakka (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all,

(Ok it's my first post and I'm French, I will try to be as understandable as possible...)

I am using FreeNAS distribution, which is FreeBSD Based. ( http://freenas.org/doku.php )

So you must have heard about Diaspora, the new alternative of Facebook. I am trying to install it on my own server (Diaspora is interesting in the fact that you have YOUR information at home, not in some strange server which could use your informations, photos etc... So if you disconnect your NAS, your infos just disappear of the Web.)

But I miss a lot of packages to make this install, because I have to install a great list of components.. :



> â€¢	Build Tools - Packages needed to compile the components that follow.
> â€¢	Ruby - The Ruby programming language. (We're developing mostly on 1.8.7, but we also support 1.9.2. Ruby 1.8.7 comes preinstalled on Mac OS X.)
> â€¢	MySQL - Backend storage engine.
> â€¢	OpenSSL - An encryption library. (It comes preinstalled on Mac OS X and Ubuntu.)
> ...



And a lot of packages are out of date or, just not present...

My FreeNAS use to be connected to the FreeBSD FTP (ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.3-release/Latest/)

How could I find them, and theyre dependances, whithout mistake which could require me to make a reinstall of FreeNAS (12minutes to install it.. Not a real problem, but I'm looking for a great solution..)

Thanks all for your help, I would make a tutorial for Diaspora as soon as I succeed!

Thanks by advance !


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2011)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense[/thread]

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## waazdakka (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm it's a hard answer... Because Freenas hasn't a real support for packages or extra-softwares installs...

So you don't know if some new release of FreeBSD package's FTP could be made?

>> Do I have to find these package myself ??


----------



## tingo (Jan 24, 2011)

If you install FreeBSD on another machine (yes, FreeBSD, not FreeNAS) and use the same version as used in your FreeNAS installation, you can make packages yourself. In a port directory you can do "make package".


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> If you install FreeBSD on another machine (yes, FreeBSD, not FreeNAS)


A virtual one with VirtualBox, VMWare or similar should do fine too.


----------

